# Tour of Britain ?



## gold street customs (Aug 18, 2010)

I may have posted this before ,but I still don't know what it is, the only thing found was some faded Tour of Britain gold lettering on the down tube off the headset, any ideas ?


----------



## gold street customs (Aug 25, 2010)

Thinking BSA still researching.


----------



## Oldpeddaller (Aug 26, 2010)

BSA Tour of Britain model from the late 1960's


----------

